# Cobalt Blue/Haplopelma Lividum questions



## Pink-Poodle88 (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm probably buying a Cobalt Blue juvenile this weekend. However, though I've had tarantulas since I was like 7 years old, I've never had a Haplopelma Lividum and was looking to find answers to my questions from those of you who own Cobalt Blue specimens or have owned them in the past.

- First off, the specimen I'm getting is 2" so how old would you say he/she is currently? 

- Furthermore, what's the average lifespan for this species? I tried looking for answers on google but couldn't find any answers.

- Though the spider is young, is there any way at this point for me to be able to tell the gender? The coloring was described as brown/gray with blue highlights when put in the light(descriptions I've heard before) but at this point he also says that the specimen doesn't have full adult coloring. From what I've seen and read, most adult male cobalt blue tarantulas are almost completely brown/gray however, so since this specimen I'm getting is young and already has some blue, would this indicate that it's a female or what?

- I have an extra plastic terrarium which is relatively small that I was planning on using to house him/her. How much substrate would you say this specimen needs, being only 2" currently? 

- Also, what kind of substrate should I use exactly? I've read that they're an obligate burrowing species, but does the rule apply to the younger ones as well? Do I only need a terrarium, substrate, and a water dish or should I have anything else in there for him/her?

Sorry for the questions, I just wanted to make sure that I can take care of my H. Lividum correctly before buying to ensure that he/she is as happy as possible, and also wanted to see if it was possible to know if it's a female, because with shipping, I'm paying $40 altogether for this specimen and I'm hoping I won't get a male that will die shortly after maturity.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Oct 30, 2007)

Pink-Poodle88 said:


> I- First off, the specimen I'm getting is 2" so how old would you say he/she is currently?


Unless you know when a tarantula was born, you will never, ever know how old it is, ever. They don't grow based on time; the rate is determined by how much they're fed and how warm they're kept over the course of their entire lives. 

This means that tarantulas kept on good lean diets and at room temperature (70s) will "age" slower than those kept in the 80s and fed heavily, so lifespan varies wildly too.



Pink-Poodle88 said:


> - Though the spider is young, is there any way at this point for me to be able to tell the gender?


Yes, but it isn't by color. You want to go look at one of the sticky threads on how to accurately sex a tarantula.



Pink-Poodle88 said:


> - I have an extra plastic terrarium which is relatively small that I was planning on using to house him/her. How much substrate would you say this specimen needs, being only 2" currently?


As much as you can give it. Once it settles in, in order to be happy and healthy, it needs to live IN the substrate, not on it. Give it plenty of room down there.



Pink-Poodle88 said:


> - Also, what kind of substrate should I use exactly? I've read that they're an obligate burrowing species, but does the rule apply to the younger ones as well? Do I only need a terrarium, substrate, and a water dish or should I have anything else in there for him/her?


Peat moss (chemical-free, Schultz brand is safe) should be fine. Younger tarantulas of any species are even MORE likely to burrow/hide than the adults, though with burrowers like this species the general rule is "enjoy your pet hole that crickets will disappear into" anyway.

Yes, you only need a terrarium, dirt, and a water dish.


----------



## Pink-Poodle88 (Oct 30, 2007)

Ok, thanks for info, I think I should be able to handle caring for this spider well since I now know specifics and I've had experience with many other tarantulas anyways, though only docile new world species.

However, the article I found on properly sexing in the sticky thread seems to be a much better approach to other guides on sexing a tarantula, but until I actually have the tarantula I won't be able to use the guide. The real question is now: How will I pick up a Cobalt blue? Because they're very fast and aggressive. Perhaps I could show the guide to the owner?

He said he couldn't get any pics because the spider is always in its burrow, so I can only go by description at this point.


----------



## eazy-lee (Oct 30, 2007)

well i just found ou 2day my baby cobalt is female coz u can see the blue coming through her back legs look...


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Oct 30, 2007)

Pink-Poodle88 said:


> The real question is now: How will I pick up a Cobalt blue?


If you try this we would then have to refer you to here

Haplopelma lividum Bite Reports

Notice the Haplopelma minax pic on the last page of that sexing thread (which happens to be mine) has no fingers on the sides of it


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Oct 30, 2007)

eazy-lee said:


> well i just found ou 2day my baby cobalt is female coz u can see the blue coming through her back legs look...


You have this mistaken with Cyriopagopus sp. blue.  Haplopelma lividum shows blue on both male and female up until maturity then the male changes.


----------



## eazy-lee (Oct 30, 2007)

YouLosePayUp said:


> You have this mistaken with Cyriopagopus sp. blue.  Haplopelma lividum shows blue on both male and female up until maturity then the male changes.


really i thought tha the only male and female tarantulas that stay the same are the greenbottle blues, i guess u learn something new everyday


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Oct 30, 2007)

eazy-lee said:


> really i thought tha the only male and female tarantulas that stay the same are the greenbottle blues, i guess u learn something new everyday


Uh, MOST tarantulas have essentially the same coloration between males and females, otherwise we wouldn't have so many threads with people trying to figure out which they have--it'd be a lot easier!


----------



## butch4skin (Oct 30, 2007)

YouLosePayUp said:


> You have this mistaken with Cyriopagopus sp. blue.  Haplopelma lividum shows blue on both male and female up until maturity then the male changes.


Wait, male C. sp."blue" _never_ show blue? News to me...


----------



## LittleGiRLy (Oct 31, 2007)

Pink-Poodle88 said:


> - First off, the specimen I'm getting is 2" so how old would you say he/she is currently?
> 
> - Though the spider is young, is there any way at this point for me to be able to tell the gender? The coloring was described as brown/gray with blue highlights when put in the light(descriptions I've heard before) but at this point he also says that the specimen doesn't have full adult coloring. From what I've seen and read, most adult male cobalt blue tarantulas are almost completely brown/gray however, so since this specimen I'm getting is young and already has some blue, would this indicate that it's a female or what?
> 
> ...


1. You won't be able to tell how old he or she is by size. Sorry.

2. Yes, you can tell gender through ventral sexing through its next molt (i   find this way better than just taking pictures and posting). BOTH male AND female cobalts can get blue. The males only change color when they mature, so you can never tell just by color.

3. These guys LOVE to dig, no matter what size they are. my big girl has 8'' of sub, but for your little one i would say 4-5'' would be alright. 

4. I find a mixture of peat moss and vermiculite work well for sub. But you can also use coco fibers (although, i would suggest you mix this with another type of sub and not use plain). And yes, a water and sub would be all you need for it cause it will spend most of its time in its burrow. However, adding a few fake leaves, and/or decorations would be ok.

Also, make sure you keep the enclosure nice and humid, i do this by misting twice a week. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Pink-Poodle88 (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for answers everyone. However, I don't think anybody has been able to tell me the average lifespan of this species yet. Does anybody know how long they live on average?


----------



## Pink-Poodle88 (Nov 2, 2007)

Pink-Poodle88 said:


> Thanks for answers everyone. However, I don't think anybody has been able to tell me the average lifespan of this species yet. Does anybody know how long they live on average?


Well? Nobody knows?


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi!

If You need the decent unswer, I believe You don't get it. If You need the possible suggesting data I would tell You that this is a middle-age tarantula and supposed to live up to 20 years, 16-18 in average.


----------



## ednep (Nov 2, 2007)

if its a female...given good food and housing...it will live around 12 yrs or more...but if its male....your lucky if it lives for moree than 5 yrs....Haplopelma species dont live that long compared to the brachys and aphonopelmas


----------



## Truff135 (Nov 2, 2007)

http://www.scottstarantulas.com/0082.htm
This website is great when you want to know just basic things about a certain tarantula.  It shows you temp, humidity, average lifespan (this particular one happens to be female though), etc.  I have it bookmarked


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Nov 2, 2007)

All this is very nice suggestions indeed especially of this site linked with the misidentified tarantulas and some rather "interesting" info (like on maturation of Poecilotheria spp at 7 y.o. (how much alreeady dead males at 3 due to marasmus screaming and mourning on this incredible information) and so on...
Just what You have based Your 12 on? For example 8 years ago I got adult female H. lividum and last year she produce very nice fertile cocoon...
She still very nice and I think I will get the following one cocoon next year...
So, this 12 is concluded on what? Experience, published papers, information from experienced authotity keepers or what?


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 3, 2007)

That Scott's tarantula's page has some atrociously wrong information. Newbie's be warned!


----------



## Truff135 (Nov 3, 2007)

Ah, I paid more attention to the pretty pictures than the actual info LOL.  I'm one of those that likes coloring, pop-up books, etc.  I've been known to also collect shiny things. :}


----------



## desertdweller (Nov 11, 2007)

deleted...wrong place


----------

